# PMU Perch Mares Rescued (Not Mini ;) )



## pamk (Jan 2, 2004)

I am a miniature horse owner, but atteneded an auction and they had PMU mares there that nobody was really interested in.




They sold in pairs and I ended up with 2 black Perch mares, bred, that need a new permanent home. I am sorry if this is just for miniature horses. Located in the North Texas area. Thanks, Pam


----------



## kaykay (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi Pam

Please feel free to post here anytime! We get people who have minis and big horses. Thank you for opening your heart to these mares. Lone Star big horse rescue is located in Texas and they may be able to help you place them if you cannot keep them. They have been so much help getting us started.

Here is there web addy

http://www.lser.org/

Jennifer is the president and I feel sure she can help you in some way


----------



## pamk (Jan 5, 2004)

HI. Thanks for all the replys to my post about the Perch mares. I sold one to a really good home yesterday and decided to keep one for myself! Now I have a friend for my little miniature mare!



(They are not in the same paddock)

If anyone in the Texas area is interested, the auction where I rescued these mares is North Texas Horse Sale in Gainsville, Texas. They hold their auctions on the last Tuesday of every month. They will probably have more PMU mares.

Thanks again, Pam


----------

